# APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the DQ250 DSG & S tronic TCU Upgrade!










*Product Page*


APR is pleased to present the ultimate transmission control unit (TCU) upgrade for the DQ250 Exx & Fxx DSG and S tronic transmissions! APR’s TCU upgrade is available in engine and power level specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory TCU through the OBD-II port. APR’s patented DirectPort Programming Suite allows the end user to customize the TCU upgrade to their individual needs.

APR’s TCU upgrade enhances the driving experience by incorporating many of the same features typically reserved for high-end Audi Quattro GmbH RS models. Under blistering, wide-open throttle acceleration, the transmission shifts even more quickly than before with a higher rev limit. However, during normal, day-to-day driving, the TCU Upgrade delivers a smooth, more refined, driving experience.

*End User Adjustability*










APR’s DirectPort programming suite allows users to custom tailor the TCU upgrade to their needs at the time of installation. Users are given the following options, which they may change at an APR dealer at any time:


User definable APR pre-optimized shift patterns based on current stage of engine performance
User definable launch control RPM
User definable manual mode max RPM
User definable manual mode automatic upshift on or off
User definable manual mode automatic downshift on or off (Kickdown switch)

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU max RPM or standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

*Drive Mode Characteristics*










Drive mode’s performance and comfort is greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Gear change upshift and downshift points occur based on engine load and throttle position, rather than hard set points, and as such occur more smoothly and less abruptly. The driver may feel more connected to the vehicle as the gear changes occur more naturally. Under part throttle driving, the transmission will stay in the current gear until the appropriate moment necessary to shift, rather than jumping to higher gears too quickly. This is especially true for calibrations geared towards larger turbocharger systems where response characteristics of the turbocharger changes the part throttle driving experience. Under wide-open throttle acceleration, shifting times are reduced and the maximum shift point RPM is set to the ECU’s rev limiter.


*Sport Mode Characteristics*










Sport mode’s performance and comfort is also greatly improved based upon the current stage of engine performance. Expect extremely fast gear changes as the wide-open throttle shift times are reduced. APR’s taken a two-stage approach to wide-open throttle operation as well. Shift points are optimized to deliver the fastest acceleration possible under wide-open throttle by following the torque curve of each available stage. However, with the pedal pressed far enough to hold the kickdown switch, shifts points override the torque curve and now occur at the maximum engine RPM!

Part-throttle drivability is greatly improved too. Some factory DQ250 transmission software is too aggressively geared towards holding high RPMs, and often uncomfortably downshifts when unwanted. Under low accelerator pedal position, low load driving, gearshifts occur earlier, allowing the driver to enjoy sport mode even during those moments when wide-open throttle operation is not permissible. However, should the driver request more torque with his or her right foot, the transmission comes alive in the true spirit of sport mode!


*Manual Mode Characteristics*










At the time of installation, the user is able to select several options that change the behavior of manual mode. The user has the ability to enable or disable either the manual mode automatic kickdown switch for automatic downshifts as well as the automatic upshift that occurs at redline. For safety and acceleration, APR’s engineers kept the automatic upshift present in first gear.

The ECU defines the maximum engine RPM possible. Using APR’s user definable max RPM settings, the end user can match the ECU’s RPM to the TCU RPM to avoid hitting the engine rev limiter should the automatic redline upshift option remain active. In the case where an APR ECU Upgrade's redline is lower than expected, APR can issue a free ECU update to correct the max engine RPM.

During manual mode shifting times are not only greatly improved, but the artificial delays between requesting a shift with the paddles and shifter are reduced as well. As soon as a shift request is made, the transmission instantly begins the shifting routine. Furthermore, the downshift lockout is removed, allowing the operator to downshift at any point, so long as the next gear does not surpass the max engine RPM.

With manual mode tailored to the end users need, they are presented with a more enjoyable driving experience that operates exactly how they choose. We call it _Performance Without Compromise!_

*Launch Control*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables launch control on all vehicles. At the time of installation, the user is able to select their desired launch RPM, as they see fit! Launch control activates quickly, with a wider operating window, by limiting some of the stubborn activation criteria some models face during activation. The end user will notice launches now occur more rapidly with less delay between releasing the brake and forward momentum. The clutches fully grab quickly off the line and shift times are reduced. This directly translates into faster acceleration!

_APR will adjust any mismatch between Engine Control Unit (ECU) and TCU standing rev limters, should any conflicts arise._

_*Please Note, the vehicle must be equipped with a traction control button to enable launch control.*_

*Gear display indicator*










APR’s TCU upgrade enables the gear display indicator for Drive and Sport mode in the vehicle's multi function display.

*Torque Limits*










All too often TCU upgrades are sold as a solution to “torque limiters” in which many companies charge extra to raise. While some companies may have trouble with torque interventions from the transmission, even at stage I power and torque levels, APR ECU upgrades do not require a TCU upgrade to meet advertised peak torque levels. APR does not charge extra to “raise the limits.” Raising the limits does not increase performance and does not increase the transmission’s ability to hold more torque. The maximum torque limiters are simply removed, allowing customers unrestricted operation. In the event torque is limited by the factory clutches, upgraded units may be installed and torque may be increased without TCU intervention.

*DSG Temperature Management*










Temperature management is an important part of the DQ250 transmission. While some software may simply remove temperature protection routines all together and claim increased cooling performance, APR’s TCU upgrade only allows the maximum safe temperature levels before intervention. Unlike the factory intervention routine, which simply allows for nearly no torque to be transmitted through the transmission at all, APR’s over temp intervention allows for a very limited amount of torque, enough so the vehicle can be safely driven off the track or pulled to the side of the road. In keeping the vehicle moving, airflow continues across the radiator, which in turn keeps coolant temps low and aids in removing heat from the factory DQ250 water to oil cooler to restore full operation.

*Typical Max ECU Rev Limits*


Naturally Aspirated Engines (ex, 3.6L FSI) - 6,800 RPM
2.0T TDI CR Engines - TBD
2.0T EA113 K03 Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA113 K04 Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
1.8T & 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 2 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Honeywell Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
1.8T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 6,800 RPM
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IHI Turbo Engines - 7,100 RPM
K04, Stage III and III+ Upgraded Engines - 7,100 RPM

_Any mismatches in APR ECU/TCU redline can be altered upon request._

*The APR Difference*

_Please note APR’s TCU upgrade is for the Temic Tricore based Exx and Fxx transmissions. Earlier Power PC based Cxx transmissions as found in vehicles such as early K03 based EA113 2.0T’s and older 3.2L VR6’s greatly differ in their features, capabilities and TCU complexity._


*APR TCU Upgrade Creation*










APR’s engineers have taken a direct and custom approach to calibrating the TCU. All too often others create a generic calibration that is forced across a wide range of different vehicles and transmission versions. Unfortunately this generic method of copy and paste tuning can result in some undesirable effects, such as slow up shifts and downshifts, torque interventions, stumbling and immobility. In some extreme cases, damage to the transmission can occur. With hundreds of factory TCU variations available for the DQ250, APR’s engineers have painstakingly ensured every TCU upgrade is created using the transmission’s original file to ensure the ultimate experience!

*APR DirectPort Programming*










APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Temic Tricore Exx and Fxx DQ250 transmissions. Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest TCU upgrades for installation directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the TCU and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR TCU Composer*










APR’s proprietary TCU Composer is used for altering the transmission management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within every TCU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to the handful of pre-defined maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR TCU Assembly*










APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the TCU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add future features to the TCU otherwise impossible through calibration changes alone.

*Application Guides*

_For best results, APR advises against mixing and matching non APR TCU and ECU Upgrades. APR cannot guarantee complete compatibility with non APR ECU upgrades. Please read our 30 day money back guarantee section for more details._

*Transmission Types*

DQ250 - Exx & Fxx - Temic Tricore - 6 Speed DSG & S tronic

*Stages*

Stage I - For use with the stock turbo and naturally aspirated engines
Stage II - For use on vehicles with an upgraded K04 Turbocharger
Stage III (COMING SOON!) - For use on vehicles with an upgraded Stage III/III+ or larger Turbocharger

_Each stage is specifically tailored for each individual application_

*Price*

$599

_Please note changing options or switching between stages I and II is free!_

*Supported Vehicles / Engines*

2.0 TDI CR - Transverse - Coming Soon
2.0T - EA113 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 
1.8T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 1 - Transverse
2.0T - EA888 Gen 2 - Transverse - (Late model TT)
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - 2013.5+ Jetta/GLI, Beetle & Passat
2.0T - EA888 Gen 3 - Transverse - New MQB GTI, R, A3, S3, Octavia Etc Coming Soon!
3.6L FSI VR6 - Transverse - Exx and Fxx only. Early Cxx models not available. 

*How to Purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer*










Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your TCU while you wait!

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarentee*

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR TCU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty*










All APR TCU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

This software is a *MUST* have for all DSG owners! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Going to wait for next apr sale and some reviews ))


----------



## karlton770 (Apr 9, 2013)

How much will be discounted during the summer of fall sales?


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Going to wait for next apr sale and some reviews ))


Here is my review..... It's is awesome. It makes driving in traffic bearable now. D driving has been optimized, no more searching for the correct gears, Kick down switch is disabled, however the tune changes gears based on you throttle input and down shifts accordingly. S mode is freaking awesome!!!! crazy fast shifts and always in the power band. Launch control aka wheel spin mode is fun. 
M mode :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: holds gear until you tell it to shift... no mode double shifts. will now down shift on command unless it will over rev the engine. 
I love it!!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Here is my review..... It's is awesome. It makes driving in traffic bearable now. D driving has been optimized, no more searching for the correct gears, Kick down switch is disabled, however the tune changes gears based on you throttle input and down shifts accordingly. S mode is freaking awesome!!!! crazy fast shifts and always in the power band. Launch control aka wheel spin mode is fun.
> M mode :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: holds gear until you tell it to shift... no mode double shifts. will now down shift on command unless it will over rev the engine.
> I love it!!!


Thank you, sir! ))) Deffntly on my mod list ))


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

I second what Stero1D said! The car acts completely different and I'm only running the DSG tune no ECU software yet so I can only imagine what it would do coupled with the Stage 1 or 2 tuning.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> Thank you, sir! ))) Deffntly on my mod list ))


Ahh so your gonna copy me now :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: hahahaha


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Ahh so your gonna copy me now :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: hahahaha


LoL, Why not?U can copy me, so can I


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

karlton770 said:


> How much will be discounted during the summer of fall sales?


We haven't created any sales pricing.



L8Train said:


> Here is my review..... It's is awesome. It makes driving in traffic bearable now. D driving has been optimized, no more searching for the correct gears, Kick down switch is disabled, however the tune changes gears based on you throttle input and down shifts accordingly. S mode is freaking awesome!!!! crazy fast shifts and always in the power band. Launch control aka wheel spin mode is fun.
> M mode :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: holds gear until you tell it to shift... no mode double shifts. will now down shift on command unless it will over rev the engine.
> I love it!!!


Thank you for the review! Just so everyone is aware, the auto upshift and the auto downshift in manual can be turned on or off at the time of flashing. It's up to you! Whatever you want. No extra charge. : )




lilrdwgn said:


> I second what Stero1D said! The car acts completely different and I'm only running the DSG tune no ECU software yet so I can only imagine what it would do coupled with the Stage 1 or 2 tuning.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the review!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Any chance of APR Mobile adjustability of Launch Control options down the road? That would give a lot more reason for me to pay out for APR Mobile/Dongle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> Any chance of APR Mobile adjustability of Launch Control options down the road? That would give a lot more reason for me to pay out for APR Mobile/Dongle.


I agree. I've asked engineering to do this and hopefully they can achieve this ability!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I agree. I've asked engineering to do this and hopefully they can achieve this ability!


It would be awesome to be able to adjust the "options" via the APR Mobile especially if APR releases the android app.
I just ordered the APR mobile waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

L8Train said:


> It would be awesome to be able to adjust the "options" via the APR Mobile especially if APR releases the android app.
> I just ordered the APR mobile waiting for it to come in the mail.


I agree. I want this badly for you guys. : )


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't wait to now have an ECU tune to match my DSG tune. Any word on the 2014 CC yet? I need moar powerrrr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

i wish my CC could've been the test subject...


----------



## Keir540i (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow did you just copy HPA's info verbatim? I mean, how many transmission with HPA software did you have to read off of to get this.

You were asking around at waterfest for HPA flashed DSG cars years ago.... 

Seriously I was selling this for 3 years .. when I left HPA 6 months ago

I love how you came up with.. well nothing new, and torque limiting has never been a problem with your software since you complete skew the reported amount anyway.

I'm sure this will be in line with your actual ECU software....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Keir540i said:


> Wow did you just copy HPA's info verbatim?


Keir,

Thanks for reading over our release. I wrote the release text so I can assure you it’s not copied verbatim. We are both modifying transmission software, so many of the goals will be the same, but how it’s achieved, and what all goes into it appears to be very different between APR and HPA. 

To humor you I just read the HPA page and found it to be very different. There is paragraph after paragraph of information related to old CXX transmissions in which we’re not currently supporting and differed greatly from the EXX and FXX transmissions in many key areas. The feature lists have some similarities, such as changing RPM’s, launch control, gear displays and so forth, but we’re taking a fairly dramatically different approach. Lastly, some of the items mentioned on the HPA page are related to CXX transmissions only, but there is no indicator it’s not applicable to newer model transmissions. Since we don’t support these transmissions, this further seems to disprove any notion of the text being copied verbatim. 

Perhaps you can take the time to point out the text which you feel was copied verbatim? I’m more than happy to address any concerns! 



> I mean, how many transmission with HPA software did you have to read off of to get this. You were asking around at waterfest for HPA flashed DSG cars years ago....


Keir,

I’m troubled by this response. What are you implying? 



> Seriously I was selling this for 3 years .. when I left HPA 6 months ago


Keir,

Good point! HPA has sold DSG software for years now. Many tuners have, but we took a different approach. 

HPA’s and APR’s business model differs greatly. I see HPA is taking older 1.9 TDI’s and swapping them into Jeeps. This is neat, but I don’t think we’ll be headed down the same path. We took a different approach and have focused on supporting mainly engine modifications. Did you know APR is capable of flashing all Audi US 2014 ECUs? That’s ranging from MED9.x to MED17.x, Simos 8.x to Simos 18.x and EDC17. We’re flashing the very deeply encrypted ECUs no one else in the world is flashing, and some of them were even doing through the OBD-II port, like the new Audi MQB S3 and B8.5 S4 just to name a few. Heck, we even have RS7 software, of which no one else in the USA has shown is capable of doing. 

So we’ve taken a different approach to what we offer. We spent quite some time building our DSG program from the ground up, writing our own definition files, software, hardware, etc to alter, log, and calibrate the TCUs. We didn’t buy map packs or prepackaged tools like byteshooter and winols to get to this point. We did it on our own, and it took time – a lot of time. 

With that said, are you aware our team has already moved on to other DSG applications not currently publically supported by HPA? Like I said earlier, we have a different business models. We may need to catch up in the Jeep TDI swaps, should it become necessary, but I don’t see our companies heading down many of the same paths in that regard. 



> I love how you came up with.. well nothing new


Keir,

This couldn’t be further from the truth. Firstly, the way our software is calibrated is different. It will differ between each calibrator and for each stage of performance. We should all be able to agree upon that.

APR is offering several new items to make DSG more interesting and personalized to the end users needs. We’ve thrown out the notion of “You’ll get what we say you’ll get” and offered users some flexibility in choosing their own RPM, launch RPM, kick down switch behavior, up shift behavior, and loosely sport mode shift behavior. 

We’re offering WOT shift patterns in S optimized to the customers engine output, with a built in override redline shift just by clicking the kick down switch. I haven’t seen that elsewhere. We threw away the notion of paying more money for higher TCU torque limiters because it was a bunch of fluff others used to charge people more money. We also have taken a different approach to DSG temperature management and haven’t simply turned it off (Shame on those who do!) 

All in all, it shapes up to a unique product in a market that’s been fairly standardized and limited for years. After a year of beta testing, and all the feedback we’ve received, including those from people who have switched, we feel we’ve created an excellent product that will stand the test of time. 



> and torque limiting has never been a problem with your software since you complete skew the reported amount anyway.


This is a pretty big misconception that’s based on many tuners limited ability to alter the ECU. At APR, we create our own flashing tools and routines and as such have the ability to flash the entire ECU, not just the calibration sector. We don’t need to skew torque reporting simply to get around torque limits. We’re able to make code level changes to the ECU. The TCU can only really send dummy messages to the ECU, and the ECU is then coded to interact in different ways. Since we can make code changes, we can easily alter what happens when a reduction request is sent. 

It’s very complex, and requires a deep knowledge of the code level within the ECU. I wouldn’t expect everyone to understand all that goes on. Most all tuners will never touch this area, where we’ve been deep into it for years. It helps quite a bit to have former bosch engineers on our team as well as other employees who’ve actually created their own ECU for OEM vehicle manufacturers around the globe. 



> I'm sure this will be in line with your actual ECU software....


Keir,

APR is the global leader in ECU software sales with more happy customers than anyone else out there. Hearing this from you completely negates all of the negative comments you said previously. I appreciate the kind words, and if you were just “messing with us” in the text prior, just cut to the chase and throw in a winky face next time so I can avoid typing a lengthy response. 

Anyways, again, thank you for the kind words and praise. I do hope our TCU upgrade will be in line with our Gold Standard of ECU Software. Initial reports are proving quite successful and we’re only on day two of official production sales!

Thank you!

-Arin


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

I can't wait to add this.


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

Tdi swaps into jeeps?!?! Classy!!! :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

APR FTW!!! I'm one of those happy customers and plan on continuing my business with APR and suggesting them to other VW/Audi owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Going to wait for next apr sale and some reviews ))


+1, need to see some stg2 review w K04's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Version 1.5 is now available. 

V1.5 fixes the common complaint in v1.4/1.41 that, in Drive Mode (not Sport Mode), the 5th to 6th gear upshift occurs at a higher than desirable RPM under light acceleration or constant speed conditions. The 5->6 shift points in a constant speed or ‘light to medium’ acceleration conditions have been reduced to as low as 82% of the v1.4 shift points, while the ‘medium to high’ acceleration 5->6 shift points have remained very similar to v1.4.


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

So, whist effect does this have on the terrible DSG lag?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Joker-Machine said:


> So, whist effect does this have on the terrible DSG lag?


Most say it's much improved. You can try it out for 30 days and see you like the changes. If not, return it for a refund.


----------



## casopolis (Jun 5, 2014)

Great continual product support. Happy to hear a revision is out.


----------

